# Equestrian Shop



## MaidenScotland

I am looking for an Equestrian shop local to Alicante if any on can please help with an address I will be most grateful, my granddaughter is having lessons and of course as anyone knows we can do everything better when we are fully kitted out in expensive clothes

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

MaidenScotland said:


> I am looking for an Equestrian shop local to Alicante if any on can please help with an address I will be most grateful, my granddaughter is having lessons and of course as anyone knows we can do everything better when we are fully kitted out in expensive clothes
> 
> Thanks


If you can't find a specialist shop there is always El Corte Ingles ...
Decathlon do riding gear too, I think. I saw riding hats in there yesterday.

Is she learning with a Spanish-style saddle and stirrups?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> If you can't find a specialist shop there is always El Corte Ingles ...
> Decathlon do riding gear too, I think. I saw riding hats in there yesterday.
> 
> Is she learning with a Spanish-style saddle and stirrups?


Decathlon do do riding gear. Bought my daughter riding boots there for 12 euros 2 years ago...

Amazon???????????


----------



## MaidenScotland

Alcalaina said:


> If you can't find a specialist shop there is always El Corte Ingles ...
> Decathlon do riding gear too, I think. I saw riding hats in there yesterday.
> 
> Is she learning with a Spanish-style saddle and stirrups?




No.. she is learning the correct way.. English saddle and stirrups.. that way I can teach her too, thanks for that might just nip there now 

Maiden


----------



## donz

if anybody knows of an equestrian specific place anywhere in the Malaga region that would be really useful - not for clothes but for equipment please


----------



## country boy

donz said:


> if anybody knows of an equestrian specific place anywhere in the Malaga region that would be really useful - not for clothes but for equipment please


There's one in Coin...up the hill from Lidl on the same side going toward the bus station


----------



## leedsutdgem

Im nearly sure there is one in La Cala, Mijas Costa just across from Biddys Irish bar


----------



## donz

country boy said:


> There's one in Coin...up the hill from Lidl on the same side going toward the bus station


Don't suppose anyone knows the name of this shop/place do they? Going up Fri hopefully


----------



## country boy

donz said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows the name of this shop/place do they? Going up Fri hopefully


We walked past it today, you can't miss it. It is immediately opposite the Repsol Garage and has a full size, fully tacked up horse in the window. There is an Agricultural merchants next door (up the hill) if you want to buy a few pol chickens while your there. Suggest you park in Lidl Car Park and walk up, only five mins.


----------



## donz

country boy said:


> We walked past it today, you can't miss it. It is immediately opposite the Repsol Garage and has a full size, fully tacked up horse in the window. There is an Agricultural merchants next door (up the hill) if you want to buy a few pol chickens while your there. Suggest you park in Lidl Car Park and walk up, only five mins.


Cheers - does the place next door sell slaughtered chickens? Might actually be interested if I don't have to whack 'em myself! My OH can de-feather them


----------



## sunnyhope

Are any of these places close to Torrevieja?
I m interested in getting a helmet, riding trousers referbly a bit different things from what you can get in the UK...

Also I m trying to find a good place I can go riding.
I m not interested in beginner lessons or riding around in a circle i wanna get out in the area and ride outdoors as I v ridden for more than 25 years and has owned several horses myself.


----------



## sunnyhope

where is SAX?

I m not very well known in the area so I need adresses (or close too) so i can ask for help
I live in san luis, close to carrefour shopping in Torrevieja.
Do you also know where i can get riding equipment? I have lots here in Norway( as i live in both places) but i was kinda hoping for a good excuse to get some nice new stuff and maybe slightly different things than i can get here in Norway or in the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland

sunnyhope said:


> where is SAX?
> 
> I m not very wel known in the area so I need adresses (or close too) so i can ask for help
> I live in san luis, close to carrefour shopping in Torrevieja.
> Do you alos know where i can get riding equipment? I have lots here in Norway( as i live in both places) but i was kinda hoping for a good excuse to get some nice new stuff and maybe slightly different things than i can get here in Norway or in the UK





Sax is too far for you...

Riding equipment as in tack or clothes? Riding clothes in Spain are expensive as is tack but years ago I did buy some beautiful clothes from a shop in Marbella so they are about albeit expensive. I now buy from Decathlon.. or bring it in from the UK,


----------



## sunnyhope

where is SAx though, Mite be nice if i decide to go out for a day:you never know

and mostly clothes for me ..i m bringing jodphurs i think, unless i can get a really cheap pair but i am thinking of buying a new helmet(as i do not wanna borrow others at riding centers) and a new pair of riding trousers are high on the list.....
It would just be really fun with something different, something i cant get here ......


----------



## MaidenScotland

sunnyhope said:


> where is SAx though, Mite be nice if i decide to go out for a day:you never know
> 
> and mostly clothes for me ..i m bringing jodphurs i think, unless i can get a really cheap pair but i am thinking of buying a new helmet(as i do not wanna borrow others at riding centers) and a new pair of riding trousers are high on the list.....
> It would just be really fun with something different, something i cant get here ......




Sax is on the road to Madrid... easily found on google maps.. Casa Espona is the stables.


----------



## sunnyhope

Am I suddenly blind...... I thought someone(sorry for not remembering the name) but wrote down all these different places I could go riding close to Torrevieja........

And where I could buy riding equipment.....


----------



## xabiaxica

sunnyhope said:


> Am I suddenly blind...... I thought someone(sorry for not remembering the name) but wrote down all these different places I could go riding close to Torrevieja........
> 
> And where I could buy riding equipment.....


yes, the post looked like it was copied & pasted from somewhere & that's against the rules, so it had to be removed


you could probably find it yourself on google, or maybe the poster will come back & link to where the info came from


----------



## sunnyhope

xabiachica said:


> yes, the post looked like it was copied & pasted from somewhere & that's against the rules, so it had to be removed
> 
> 
> you could probably find it yourself on google, or maybe the poster will come back & link to where the info came from




no way i ll manage to find all the great info again so i really hope they will post it again or even email it to me if that is allowed.


----------



## xabiaxica

sunnyhope said:


> no way i ll manage to find all the great info again so i really hope they will post it again or even email it to me if that is allowed.


a two minute google search came up with these

Horse riding - Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja, Costa Blanca, Alicante


horse riding on the costa blanca


Animals|Horse Riding|Torrevieja|

Rojales tourist information, from Alicante to Torrevieja


----------



## sunnyhope

xabiachica said:


> a two minute google search came up with these
> 
> Horse riding - Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja, Costa Blanca, Alicante
> 
> 
> horse riding on the costa blanca
> 
> 
> Animals|Horse Riding|Torrevieja|
> 
> Rojales tourist information, from Alicante to Torrevieja




I have been to pets and something, whatever the shopp is called, also checked out sprinter but NO luck whatsoever
In the pets at home or (cant remember the proper name sorry) but the didn't have riding trousers what so ever...........
the helmets and shoes were quiet pricey and nothing extraordinary with them either and i can borrow a helmet for a few times i guess but i was hoping for something a bit nice i could get,
So anyone please help me find something..........

I know Decathlon is suggested but i haven't seen any here in Torreviaje< can they have something in El corte Ingles( yes i know they are not cheap)
Do they have el corte in Murcia? I v heard its a Decathlon there........
Or would anyone know if its something in Alicante?

I m getting pretty desperate for trousers now to be honest and it would be nice to avoid riding in my white tennis/running shoes with glitter and flowers on LOl.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

sunnyhope said:


> I have been to pets and something, whatever the shopp is called, also checked out sprinter but NO luck whatsoever
> In the pets at home or (cant remember the proper name sorry) but the didn't have riding trousers what so ever...........
> the helmets and shoes were quiet pricey and nothing extraordinary with them either and i can borrow a helmet for a few times i guess but i was hoping for something a bit nice i could get,
> So anyone please help me find something..........
> 
> I know Decathlon is suggested but i haven't seen any here in Torreviaje< can they have something in El corte Ingles( yes i know they are not cheap)
> Do they have el corte in Murcia? I v heard its a Decathlon there........
> Or would anyone know if its something in Alicante?
> 
> I m getting pretty desperate for trousers now to be honest and it would be nice to avoid riding in my white tennis/running shoes with glitter and flowers on LOl.....



Try Decathlon in Elche... there is a huge one next to Carrefour


----------



## sunnyhope

so they have decathlon there too? anyone know if it same size shop as in san javier?
just dont wanna go and find out they got nothin.....

I really did not think it would be this hard to get riding equipment in spain......... its a big horse comunity and all and then ppl look at you when you ask for riding trouser etc like i wanna travel to the moon................


----------



## MaidenScotland

sunnyhope said:


> so they have decathlon there too? anyone know if it same size shop as in san javier?
> just dont wanna go and find out they got nothin.....
> 
> I really did not think it would be this hard to get riding equipment in spain......... its a big horse comunity and all and then ppl look at you when you ask for riding trouser etc like i wanna travel to the moon................




No idea if its the same as San Javier but I buy my clothes and boots from there.. in fact they sell everything, I have bought

boots, jodhpurs, crops, curry brush , body armour, hat, boot jack ... so no reason you cannot find what you are looking for


----------



## sunnyhope

Great thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sunnyhope said:


> so they have decathlon there too? anyone know if it same size shop as in san javier?
> just dont wanna go and find out they got nothin.....
> 
> I really did not think it would be this hard to get riding equipment in spain......... its a big horse comunity and all and then ppl look at you when you ask for riding trouser etc like i wanna travel to the moon................


Go to decathlon online. Find which is the shop nearest to you. Look for what you want. Choose the size. Click on Elije su Tienda y Reservar. It will tell you if the product is available or not and reserve it for you.
OR
Go o riding schools in the area and ask them where you can buy stuff from.


----------



## sunnyhope

How do i find it? can you give me a little help.
I will be travelling from Torrevieja so if i remember correct it will be the 332 i m on towards Alicante....


----------



## sunnyhope

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go to decathlon online. Find which is the shop nearest to you. Look for what you want. Choose the size. Click on Elije su Tienda y Reservar. It will tell you if the product is available or not and reserve it for you.
> OR
> Go o riding schools in the area and ask them where you can buy stuff from.


I can go online, yeah but i kinda prefer to see it in real but I guess evebn if I reserve it I m not forced to buy it..........

Thanks for the help


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sunnyhope said:


> I can go online, yeah but i kinda prefer to see it in real but I guess evebn if I reserve it I m not forced to buy it..........
> 
> Thanks for the help


You don't have to reserve it. It will tell you if it's available in that shop or not.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sunnyhope said:


> How do i find it? can you give me a little help.
> I will be travelling from Torrevieja so if i remember correct it will be the 332 i m on towards Alicante....




No sorry I can't help... use google maps for directions..


----------

